# Baked eggplant w/shrim or crawfish



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Baked eggplant w/shrimp or crawfish*

1/4 cup of butter
1/4 cup diced onion
1/4 cup diced celery
1/4 cup diced green pepper
1 medium eggplant
1 tblsp flour
1 tsp salt
2 chicken bouillion cubes
1/2 cup boiling water
3/4 cup cooked rice
1/2 lbs boiled shrimp or crawfish, cut each into 3-4 pieces
2 tblsp dry breadcrumbs
1 tblsp oil

Heat 1/4 cup butter in skillet. Saute onions, celery, and green pepper for about 5 mins or until tender. Cut eggplant in half, lengthways, Scoop out pulp to with a 1/4 inch of skin. Cut pulp into 1/2 inch cubes. Blend flour and saltinto sauted vegatables and add cubed eggplant, cover and cook over medium heat for 5 mins. Dissolve bouillion cubes in boiling water, pour into mixture and rice and shrimp or crawfish. Toss lightly and heat thoroughly. Stir occasionally. Fill eggplant shelles with mixture. Mix bread crumbs with oil. Sprinkle on top with breadcrumbs. Place in shallow baking dish and bake at 375 degs for 20-30 mins until breadcrumbs are golden brown. 

serving is for one, if more increase recipe by 1 for each person.


----------

